# 6.0 powerjoke



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I've been looking for a beater truck to keep my nice truck out of the landfill. I'm going to look at a 04 f250 diesel in the morning. What are your thoughts?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

No go on the 6.0.....and I am a die hard Ford fan. They just didn't get that motor right. Although they say you put about $6k into it, it can be a very strong reliable motor.

3 major problems. Forgot 2 lol but 1 is the stretching of the head bolts. 

Maybe those with one can chime in.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Never had a motor issue on my 03 f450 with 6.0. We did blow a tranny and some how the computer fried. 

From what my cousin says who is a diesel mechanic is you either get a good one like I did or you get a lemon. If you get a lemon it takes a few k to make it reliable arp head studs egr delete etc.

Cole


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll second the no go. Barely shy of 100k, mine had the dreaded head gasket blow. I bought mine brand new & serviced regularly.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I had a 06 it was in the shop all the time


----------



## Cap'n Jim (Apr 17, 2013)

I have an 03' F-250 with the 7.3. Was talking with a friend the other day who is a mechanic for a power company and he said to "drive that truck until it falls apart rather that getting rid of it and going with the 6.0". Don't know exactly why but they are having trouble with that engine and they have a lot of trucks in their fleet.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Now for 2 grand what do you guys think. It's not my main truck. Pretty much just to go to the dump and stuff.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

We've got several and I just laid down a chunk of change for another one, I'm not afraid of them:thumbsup:


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

why is it only two grand? like said above, the repairs will cost you anywhere from $2-$6k depending if you do the work or have someone else do it. So (assuming it doesn't currently have problems), if you buy it for $2k, just run it until it blows


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

donerightwyo said:


> We've got several and I just laid down a chunk of change for another one, I'm not afraid of them:thumbsup:


when they work, they are like hot rods. gobs of power


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

donerightwyo said:


> We've got several and I just laid down a chunk of change for another one, I'm not afraid of them:thumbsup:


You remember this when the mechanic hands you a $6k bill to get it running again.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

The issue with the head bolts stretching is the end result of a chain reaction starting with the oil cooler clogging on the coolant side. That slows the coolant flow down through the egr cooler where it gets superheated by the exhaust and boils. The steam from the coolant ruptures the egr cooler, then into the intake goes the coolant and blows the head gaskets. 

If you monitor the oil and coolant temps you will know when you need a new oil cooler. The ficm also goes and this is typically caused by weak batteries not giving it enough voltage. Injectors problems are also caused by cheap oil leaving deposits in the injectors.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

pizalm said:


> The issue with the head bolts stretching is the end result of a chain reaction starting with the oil cooler clogging on the coolant side. That slows the coolant flow down through the egr cooler where it gets superheated by the exhaust and boils. The steam from the coolant ruptures the egr cooler, then into the intake goes the coolant and blows the head gaskets.
> 
> If you monitor the oil and coolant temps you will know when you need a new oil cooler. The ficm also goes and this is typically caused by weak batteries not giving it enough voltage. Injectors problems are also caused by cheap oil leaving deposits in the injectors.


Agreed. Most owners now do a cooler filter and egr delete. They also recommend changing the Anti Freeze to the one recommended by International instead of the one Ford uses. 

I've had 3 6.0L engines, never had a problem with them. I wouldn't mod it or put a Bully Dog on it though. Asking for problems then.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

deter said:


> why is it only two grand? like said above, the repairs will cost you anywhere from $2-$6k depending if you do the work or have someone else do it. So (assuming it doesn't currently have problems), if you buy it for $2k, just run it until it blows


That's kinda what I was thinking. It's got higher miles but not to bad for a diesel. The body is a little rough and no tailgate. It was fleet maintained. I took it for a ride this morning. Nothing sounded bad, needs to be aligned. But for pretty much only towing the dump trailer I think I might grab it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Buy a scan gauge 2 at autozone. $170. Take on your test drive check ficm voltage and oil and water temp are the big 3. Cruising at 65 at operating temp your oil/water temp should be less than 15 degree difference. Ficm should be 47-48v no less than 46.5 for any amount of time. Go to powerstroke.org. 6.0 section there's a sticky thread on buying a 6.uhoh


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

High volume oil pumps, rusty fuel tanks, there are lots of well documented problems with that motor. I would never own a late model diesel unless it was under warranty.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

For a low cost beater i would go with a gasser, One repair with that 6.0 and you will wish that you never bought it. The only beater diesel I would ever buy would be a old 12 valve Dodge.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

BAREIN said:


> For a low cost beater i would go with a gasser, One repair with that 6.0 and you will wish that you never bought it. The only beater diesel I would ever buy would be a old 12 valve Dodge.


12 valve Cummins......Dodge was just lucky enough to have that make of motor in them otherwise (IMO) they would not have near the amount of attention they do.

I agree about the gasser comment. I guess if you just run it till it dies without too much up keep it would be ok. Of course it could die 2 days after you buy it....then your out your $2k.:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I ended up buying it today with a catch.I wasn't going to after talking to you guys but one of my guys really wanted it. So he's going to have me take 100 bucks out of each check for 40 weeks. I'm going hook him up with some tires and a cap and get it aligned. 

I get parts for about a 1/4 the price as any of you so that's not a big deal, and my brother is a diesel mechanic who likes weekend work so if he ends up having problems it's not that big a deal besides not having the truck for a few days.

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I ended up buying it today with a catch.I wasn't going to after talking to you guys but one of my guys really wanted it. So he's going to have me take 100 bucks out of each check for 40 weeks. I'm going hook him up with some tires and a cap and get it aligned.
> 
> I get parts for about a 1/4 the price as any of you so that's not a big deal, and my brother is a diesel mechanic who likes weekend work so if he ends up having problems it's not that big a deal besides not having the truck for a few days.
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys.


That's some plan . Upload some horsepower pics . .


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

How is $100 a week for 40 weeks= $2000?
What am I missing?


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

Good luck with it. I have an 06 F350, and had no problems til almost 100k, then started. What I did realize is to stay away from young mechanics who rely on a scanner to tell them what part to change...the old timers who put a screwdriver to their ear to figure things out are all in the cemetery. That engine, as i'm sure others also, will throw a code for something, that is actually something else triggering it. I had a no crank, no start issue for about a year; started out of the blue one Sunday morning. Spent weeks at the dealer, many parts and many $k later, still had the same issue. First code, fan clutch...changed. Then trans range sensor...changed. Then one of the computers...changed. Trans range sensor...change again! My buddy hooked up a remote starter that mechanics use so I could start the truck in the morning. Once started, it would start all day, but not next morning. I spent many hours online in forums every night, and looked over wiring diagrams (BTW, dealer also went thru the harnesses) to figure out the power path to the starter. I told the dealer to change the FICM, and they said that had nothing to do with it. I told another mech and he laughed at me, and said it had nothing to do with starting, just injectors. I was not ready to trash the truck, as it had been the best truck I had since I started driving. Anyway, swapped the FICM with my buddy, and the truck has started every morning for the past 2 months, and has been running like new. 

You may have to get the kinks out, if someone hasn't already, and then you have a decent motor. I also currently have Duramax and Mercedes diesels, but there still is something about the Powerstroke that I like over the others. I know guys who love and guys who hate them, just like any other motor and brand. Anything can be fixed, just depends on how much $ you want to put in.

Sorry for the long winded post, just went thru a long battle with that motor, and hopefully won!

BTW, I recently got a number of a mech who knows them inside and out up on Tug Hill by you.


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

rrk said:


> How is $100 a week for 40 weeks= $2000?
> What am I missing?


He's giving him a cap and tires also. My tires are $1600 + for all 4 every year. (35,000 miles per year)


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

FGCC said:


> He's giving him a cap and tires also. My tires are $1600 + for all 4 every year. (35,000 miles per year)


Well give or take a week or two depending.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

FGCC said:


> He's giving him a cap and tires also. My tires are $1600 + for all 4 every year. (35,000 miles per year)


Now I get it, I knew I was missing something. 
Must be because of the heat.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Get that scan gauge on that truck ASAP. It will save you thousands by monitoring it. All of the common problems with them are silent killers. Truck runs completely fine then all the sudden all hell breaks loose. They're really not terrible to work on yourself. If you know the problem and its a know 6.0 issue there's a YouTube video or forum thread that covers it from front to back. Good luck.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Eric K said:


> Get that scan gauge on that truck ASAP. It will save you thousands by monitoring it. All of the common problems with them are silent killers. Truck runs completely fine then all the sudden all hell breaks loose. They're really not terrible to work on yourself. If you know the problem and its a know 6.0 issue there's a YouTube video or forum thread that covers it from front to back. Good luck.


I'm going to bring it straight to d&w diesel tomorrow when we pick it up. I'll have them go through it quick.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

If you get parts for 1/4 the cost we pay, can you get me a set of air shocks for my Denali? I'll throw you an extra hundo:thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

ArtisanRemod said:


> If you get parts for 1/4 the cost we pay, can you get me a set of air shocks for my Denali? I'll throw you an extra hundo:thumbsup:


Anything for the motor that is. My father is 4th in command and d&w diesel. They sell to places that sell to you. And I pay cost from them. 

I hardly need anything because I get new trucks before the problems start. But a few things over the years I've got are starters and alternators for like $60. I get my fram oil filters from them for $3 fram air filters for $7. I grew up with that company. They gave me a bullydog for my dd.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Wait you have a Denali but you can't buy some shocks.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

1/4 of the cost of retail would have to see it to believe it. 

1/2 is one thing 1/4 is another. 

You can bullet proof a 6.0 but it aint cheap. One of my diesel mechanics specializes in 6.0's and zambonies. His 6.0 mods will set you back around $6,000. For $6,000 you could put A LOT of gas in a big block v8 gasser or v10. Got 3 7.3 forged rod trucks and won't get rid of them... One his 317K miles and still runs very strong.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

Cap'n Jim said:


> I have an 03' F-250 with the 7.3. Was talking with a friend the other day who is a mechanic for a power company and he said to "drive that truck until it falls apart rather that getting rid of it and going with the 6.0". Don't know exactly why but they are having trouble with that engine and they have a lot of trucks in their fleet.


Good lord they should have just stuck with the 7.3,.

These dummy's screw up everything ..:sad:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

IIRC, the 7.3 wouldn't meet the new enviromental standards. Not so much Fords fault as it is certain smarter than thou folks. I've had mine for 6 months now, put 1,000.00 bucks into various always fail parts and don't even mind. I love the truck. 

It is going to get run into the ground until they come up with another bulletproof motor.


----------

